# [SOLVED] Office Hyperlinks not workin



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi. 

I have MS Office 2010 on my laptop which has Windows 7 x64 Home Premium on it and none of my hyperlinks work. Mind you i'm in a IT program at my local Tech College. I've tried many things listing from reseting IE, Uninstalling/reinstalling Office, Deleting any old Registry Errors and testing a few other options. I've read several of the options people have posted and I couldn't solve this issue. Now my thought is Either Microsoft doesn't know this issue exists or they do and don't have a quick fix for it. So if anyone has a fix to this that works because I need excel for class work and it's what i am learning how to use so being able to use all it's functions is a must. The strange thing is the hyperlinks work on my desktop but not on my laptop. So It's a setting that is on my Laptop it seems. So any help is appreciated.

Sam


----------



## Fun4me (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, have you tried setting default programs back to origional settings? This solved a similar problem for me.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Office Hyperlinks not workin*

Actually no I haven't.. I never even thought of that. Thanks for the reply and thanks for the other option.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Office Hyperlinks not workin*

How do you reset default Programs in 7? I can't seem to find where it is that I can reset the factory defualt programs.


----------



## Fun4me (Apr 19, 2012)

sfglds said:


> How do you reset default Programs in 7? I can't seem to find where it is that I can reset the factory defualt programs.


Hi, if you click on the start icon then on the right column should be default programs, select the problem program from there, im not at pc now so its top of head stuff i hope it helps


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Office Hyperlinks not workin*

I've been all around that section of the Control Panel. I can't find for the life of me how to reset default programs. Perhaps reseting the settings themselves will help. I've been told by a friend who tried helping me that it is a problem with MS Office. My guess is it's an update issue or something. But then the quesion lies why haven't more people had this issue.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Office Hyperlinks not workin*

It's almost like it's an issue with Active X. I keep running CCleaner and it finds lots of issues with Active X. So i might try to update that to see how that works out.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Office Hyperlinks not workin*

Hi

What do you mean that the hyperlinks do not work in office?
Can you not create hyperlinks in Excel/Word etc?
Do the hyperlinks not open IE and the web page it links to?


----------



## Fun4me (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, is it all links in all office programs or just in outlook ?


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Office Hyperlinks not workin*

I can create a hyperlink to say another worksheet/ website and it will not go to the given worksheet/ website. I can create in both Excel/Word and any other program that MS Office has in it. But I can not use those hyperlinks. It says that there is a restriction set on the computer and to contact the Systems Admin..Well I'm the systems admin. and I've gone through all the settings I can find on my laptop and reset most of them. I've talked to several Help Desk People here at my college and they say they don't know what it could be. So i'm pretty stuck. I don't know what is different on my desktop at home if Office is still working. I have pretty much ruled out that it is an update issue as there has only been one that I can find over the past six months that was specifically for Excel. I even uninstalled/rebooted and ran Excel and it still didn't work. So reinstalled that update. I've done lots of other things. I've been trying to do what Fun4me suggested. But I can't find how to reset the programs/settings for Windows. So that's where I'm at.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Office Hyperlinks not workin*

Hi

This should help you set the default programs:
Change default programs using Set Program Access and Computer Defaults

If you have another browser installed (Chrome / Opera / Firefox) try uninstalling.

Try installing IE9 if you do not have it installed.

Try running this Microsoft Fixit: You receive an error message when you click a hyperlink in Outlook


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Office Hyperlinks not workin*

ok so i think i have found where it's broken.. I just don't know how to fix it. I went through the file associations and there is a file association that is in the Office 2010 on my desktop that is not on my laptop. If this is where it's broken how do i fix it.. If I can. the file association that is missing is a .odc file which is a Micorsoft Office Data Connection file.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Office Hyperlinks not workin*

AlbertMC2 thank you very much. That fixit, fixed it. Thanks to everyone for all the help they gave in helping me solve this issue. Thanks Again.


----------



## GreekWarrior26 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Office Hyperlinks not workin*

Please mark this thread as SOLVED under Thread Tools at the top of the page.


----------

